# AW Prices???



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I am already seeing the new AW cars on ebey for much less than I thought I would be able to get them for. I bought in a $13,50 each. I am seeing them now for $11.75 BINs. I bet people will be selling them at cut loss prices before long. We will not see new releases in hobby stores soon because they will not be able to compete with these prices.

What do you think?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Going to have to check that out. I had been giving $13 to $14.00 on the first few I purchased. :freak: rr


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I wish the hobby stores around here would at least carry them. The ladies at Hobby Lobby don't even know what a slot car is. Another hobby shop wasn't shure if any had been ordered and still another got stuck with two cases of batmobiles when the thought they were ordering just 2 of 'em and probably will never order the new ones. Online is the way to go around here. I ordered from MOTORCITYTOYZ at a very reasonable price.
hojoe


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Local hobby stores can sell them for $14.99 plus tax and still compete with auctions selling them for $12.99 plus $5 shipping. And hobby stores could sell White Thunders for $39.99 and make a nice profit on those.


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

I dont think you can call hobby lobby a hobby shop lol 

I usally list my slots high the first time, see what my white thunders sell for, then discount on the relist. Start a few cars at .99 cents to attract attention to my auctions. My 55 Chevy is up to 63.00, ends tonight. I Usally sell a good number of cars right off at the higher price. The fact that white thunders sell for 50-70 dollars helps us dealers. It pays for the cars that dont sell. It is sad that you cant sell these at a 40% mark up. 


-- Elliot


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

What,s a hobby shop? Just kidding. There are none in my area. I buy everything on line.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

> It pays for the cars that dont sell. It is sad that you cant sell these at a 40% mark up.


Want a reason why?



> Start a few cars at .99 cents to attract attention to my auctions.


It doesn't matter if they are the dogs or not. Once they are devalued, it takes the whole product line down because the shops can't compete and have no incentive to take the risk on the next release. 

Tom Lowe needs to address this with his distributors, obviously the recent attempt to fix the problem is not working. Most distributors out there require proof of an actual storefront to get an account, obviously it's not being enforced by some.


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

Usally if I start a slot car or model kit at .99 cents it goes for more than my buy-it nows. Dont ask me why. Its back-mack-words. It happens every week. People just like to bid I guess. Thats what makes ebay fun.

I have no plans, as of yet, of getting the next round of colors of AW cars. But I change my mind all the time lol The white thunder cars make them worth getting. This gimmick of just repainting the same bodies to milk the costs of the dies gets old. To me thats what killed Johnny Lightning cars as a dealer. Any one remember Drag Racing USA? Die cast drag cars made in incorrect colors lol They did eventually make a set of all the cars in the correct colors. 

-- Elliot


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Elliot I know what you mean but my point is that it gets the ball rolling. Other dealers see it so they panic and drop their prices hoping to cash out, and you suddenly have a trend. They aren't gonna wait around to see what you sell it for.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

TK Solver said:


> Local hobby stores can sell them for $14.99 plus tax and still compete with auctions selling them for $12.99 plus $5 shipping. And hobby stores could sell White Thunders for $39.99 and make a nice profit on those.



True if you buy one. I got 9 shipped for $5.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

White thunders should sell on Toms website for 19.99 each, limited to 2 per person. just like the chrome 55 chevy's, and If Tom wants, he can sell 6 or so to his dealers. thats fair. I would buy one to shelf and one to race or trade, or sell myself. Heck I threw one of my chrome 55 chevy's on fleabay and it sold for 60.00, buy it now, in less then an hour. tempted me to throw the other on but I couldn't get rid of the only one I had left.
Just for the heck of it, does anyone else enjoy running the white thunder cars? I love the tires/rims/chassis difference.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

This gimmick of just repainting the same bodies to milk the costs of the dies gets old. To me thats what killed Johnny Lightning cars as a dealer.

Tom Lowe owned Johnny Lightning. It was part of Playing Mantis. He sold it to RC2. RC2 released what was in production then they stop with slot cars all together, or killed it. Then Tom Lowe bought the slot car line back from RC2 and revived the line again. Randy.


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

The JL product line changed alot over the years. The Drag Racing USA line was a joke. And they got alot of flack from the dealers over it. I just cant see these same 12 bodies coming back for new paint jobs and selling really good. After release one the hype is pretty much gone. Seen it too many times.

I know the whole story with JL. I am from Michigan lol. I worked with one of the gentlemen (I use that term loosely) that built the kits pictured on Polar Lights model kits boxes. 

-- Elliot


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Are people really so foolish that they will repeatedly let someone else buy a car directly from a web site and then buy it from them through an auction a week later for over twice the price? How many fools are there like that? We aren't some secret club here. Anyone can find out about these deals. It's weird to me that a goofy side market like this can exist without involving a dealer/distribution channel. I can understand to some extent how the silly market on Tomy set cars persists. People want extra track pieces and it's clearly cheaper to buy a set and auction off the cars. People still seem willing to spend $20 on those SG+ set cars. But in this case, the chrome chevys are simply trading hands. I don't understand why Tom Lowe sold ANY of them on his web site when he could have auctioned them himself with almost no extra effort. What benefit did he get out of leaving that money on the table? Maybe he didn't realize what they might actually go for? Stirring up publicity? I'll be very surprised if slot car money grows on web trees like this again.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I went to the hobby store today. I was going to buy a couple of the cars I wanted but didn't buy online, but the new AW cars were $17.49 each. Even though I would like to support "brick and motor" I can't bring myself to pay that knowing I can get them for $11.75 plus shipping. If they would have been able to get them out sooner or that if they weren't so cheap on ebey I wouldn't mind paying for them. The hobby store had "Back to the Future" cars for $11.99. They still have a lot of the old JL releases on their shelves too. No series ones though.


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

*Who has the best deal?*

So now that I stopped dealing in these cars (I didn't want to make money, I just wanted to come close to breaking even), I need to find where to buy them. I found a place to get all 24 for $300 shipped. Is this the best deal out there?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

TK Solver said:


> I don't understand why Tom Lowe sold ANY of them on his web site when he could have auctioned them himself with almost no extra effort.


I guess he wanted to build some loyality with his club members.
A smart move if you ask me.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

That's not bad, Mamilligan. That comes out to $12.50 a car.


----------

